# the bulking burger



## ricky1989 (Mar 25, 2014)

4 burgers 2 bacon and 2 eggs loaded with cheese


----------



## nightster (Mar 25, 2014)

Yum!!!!!!!!!''


----------



## shenky (Mar 25, 2014)

i would eat it


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

I would eat the shit out of that thing...


----------



## ricky1989 (Mar 25, 2014)

it was some good stuff with a side of cheesy chips!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 25, 2014)

I would eat that, then I would eat another.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ughhhh the ch**se ruins it for me


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2014)

good thing its fat free


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Ughhhh the ch**se ruins it for me



There's always one...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2014)

This burger is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

Food porn.. that is one sexy burger!


----------



## JOMO (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't heard "cheesy chips" in a min. 

I would demolish that burger then take a nap.


----------

